Ask HN: What's your favorite multiplayer programming game? - jessehorne
======
zelon88
It wasn't multiplayer (that I can remember) but I recall playing Uplink [1] on
a 350mhz K6-2. You can still buy it on Steam.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uplink_(video_game)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uplink_\(video_game\))

~~~
cjbprime
If we're doing singleplayer, more recently there's
[https://store.steampowered.com/app/716490/EXAPUNKS/](https://store.steampowered.com/app/716490/EXAPUNKS/)
and
[https://store.steampowered.com/app/504210/SHENZHEN_IO/](https://store.steampowered.com/app/504210/SHENZHEN_IO/)
and
[http://www.zachtronics.com/tis-100/](http://www.zachtronics.com/tis-100/).

Oh, that reminds me that Exapunks actually did have some multiplayer elements,
in that you can compete with other users to have the lowest instruction
count/runtime in your solutions.

------
cjbprime
I don't know of any serious ones, so if someone wants to just mention all the
ones they know of that might be cool.

~~~
jessehorne
I've been playing this lately.
[https://www.codingame.com/multiplayer](https://www.codingame.com/multiplayer)

~~~
cjbprime
Neat! You'd probably like Exapunks too.

------
chmielewski
RobotWar

